# What do you do about a naughty girl?



## tagliatelle (Oct 6, 2006)

If she is realy naughty I don't think she needs love too.


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Everybody needs love.

 Being naughty goes both ways. So if she is naughty, I hope her buddy is naughty as well. If not, only one is "working." Sounds like a telephone booth sticker.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2006)

If it involves you, then keep her. If it doesn't, then kick her to the curb.


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Never kick a girl. To the curb or the moon.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 6, 2006)

Socrates was allegedly approached by some young turk. 

"Hey, man, you are old. How does it feel to not feel the urge anymore to get aroused by a naughty women".

To which Socrates, replied, "I feel like a free man".


----------



## spb (Oct 9, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> Socrates was allegedly approached by some young turk.
> 
> "Hey, man, you are old. How does it feel to not feel the urge anymore to get aroused by a naughty women".
> 
> To which Socrates, replied, "I feel like a free man".



So very true.  :7)  As I age (today is my birthday) I'd list this as one of the top five advantages of getting older.


----------



## Qion (Oct 9, 2006)

Everybody needs love. Naughtiness is usually just a skin-deep thing that people use to signal they want more.


----------



## pds (Oct 9, 2006)

Sometimes love comes with sharp edges.


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 9, 2006)

spb said:


> So very true.  :7)  As I age (today is my birthday) I'd list this as one of the top five advantages of getting older.



Actually, it's not true that losing one's desire and ability for sex is a given as one ages.  There are many old farts who enjoy an active sex life(myself, included), and even without the need for Viagra.
If one's health is good, and an appetizing partner is available(such as, say, a 20 year old nymphet) then one can enjoy some really dynamite sexual experiences, well into old age.
With a stiffy in my pants and a smile on my face, I proclaim, "God bless naughty girls where ever they be!"
A dirty old man, you say?  Well, up yours, pal!!!


----------



## Qion (Oct 9, 2006)

AhhChoo said:


> Actually, it's not true that losing one's desire and ability for sex is a given as one ages.  There are many old farts who enjoy an active sex life(myself, included), and even without the need for Viagra.
> If one's health is good, and an appetizing partner is available(such as, say, a 20 year old nymphet) then one can enjoy some really dynamite sexual experiences, well into old age.
> With a stiffy in my pants and a smile on my face, I proclaim, "God bless naughty girls where ever they be!"
> A dirty old man, you say?  Well, up yours, pal!!!



Nifty.


----------



## spb (Oct 10, 2006)

AhhChoo said:


> Actually, it's not true that losing one's desire and ability for sex is a given as one ages.  There are many old farts who enjoy an active sex life(myself, included), and even without the need for Viagra.
> If one's health is good, and an appetizing partner is available(such as, say, a 20 year old nymphet) then one can enjoy some really dynamite sexual experiences, well into old age.
> With a stiffy in my pants and a smile on my face, I proclaim, "God bless naughty girls where ever they be!"
> A dirty old man, you say?  Well, up yours, pal!!!




With age comes wisdom (hopefully).  

I'm not talking about desire and ability, but the confidence (and I suppose guile) to not become some wench's monkey boy to be used, abused, and discarded.  

((Do I sound bitter?  It must be my age.))


----------



## reed (Nov 1, 2006)

Remember poor George?

  "Georgie porgy pudding and pie, kissed the girls and made them cry..."
  Not fair.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 1, 2006)

pds said:


> Sometimes love comes with sharp edges.


So do envelopes.


----------



## MrPrez (Nov 5, 2006)

You need the nice girl to the public, but a freak in the sheets.  

MrPrez


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 6, 2006)

MrPrez said:


> You need the nice girl to the public, but a freak in the sheets.
> 
> MrPrez


I once knew a girl who was a total feckin' freak in public and nice between the sheets.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 6, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> ...and nice between the sheets.


What?  Do you mean: "After you.  No, after *you*, I insist."   


I'll get my coat...


----------



## reed (Nov 6, 2006)

a french writer once said: the most exciting moment is "following the lady up the stairs........"


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 7, 2006)

reed said:


> a french writer once said: the most exciting moment is "following the lady up the stairs........"




Is she wearing a skirt??


----------



## AhhChoo (Nov 7, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> Is she wearing a skirt??



If she's really, really naughty(and I hope she is!), she'll be wearing a skirt but no panties............YESSS!!!!::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2006)

AhhChoo said:


> If she's really, really naughty(and I hope she is!), she'll be wearing a skirt but no panties............YESSS!!!!::evil::



_Sometimes I wear a skirt with no panties.....oops, did I say too much? _


LOL


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 7, 2006)

AhhChoo: Knickerless butts! That's so passe dude. (BTW, your footprint image looks as gross as me after a night on the razzle).



bbloke said:


> What?  Do you mean: "After you.  No, after *you*, I insist."
> 
> I'll get my coat...


Oh man, you weren't bonking her too and left your coat there?


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

It has nothing to do with skirts....it's the idea...it's the fantasy of what is to come later. C'ommon! Get with it gang.


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 8, 2006)

reed said:


> It has nothing to do with skirts....it's the idea...it's the fantasy of what is to come later. C'ommon! Get with it gang.



I understood it the first time, was just teasing you 

Oops! Am I a naughty girl for that?


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know. Time to checkout the staircase perhaps. Oops. Am I a naughty boy?


----------

